# Neues Projekt - XML mit Editor, gleich EMF?



## JanHH (9. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich plane ein Softwareprojekt, wo der Benutzer eine (durchaus komplexe) Objektstruktur definieren soll, diese dann gespeichert, geladen, weiterverarbeitet wird.. und all das so effizient wie möglich (was die Entwicklung angeht).

Denke mir, die Struktur als XML zu speichern macht Sinn (alle unterobjekte als einzelne JPA-Entities macht eher keinen Sinn). Im Grunde brauche ich eine Technologie mit der ich Objekte aus XML erzeugen und in XML konvertieren kann, und optimalerweise auch relativ einfach einen visuellen XML-Editor dafür bauen kann.

Mir schwebt da so vor:

- XML mit JaxB (da hab ich auch Erfahrung mit und muss mich nicht erst lange einarbeiten), gibt es (gibt es mit Sicherheit, aber könnt ihr mich mit konkreten Vorschlägen unterstützen) XML-Editoren, die, wenn man sie mit dem passenden XSD-Schema füttert, zu kompletten Objektmodell-Editoren werden, mit denen man das passende XML erzeugen kann?

- EMF kann das ja alles "out of the box", das weiss ich wohl. Allerdings finde ich EMF sperrig und unzugänglich und auch die diversen Tutorials und Bücher darüber haben da bisher nicht viel dran geändert. Ich fürchte, wenn ich das mit EMF mache, dauert es inkl. der Einarbeitungszeit länger als wenn ich das mit JaxB und "per Hand" baue.

Sonst noch Tipps?

Was meint ihr?

Danke
Jan


----------



## JanHH (14. Jul 2012)

Wenn ihr schon nix sagt zu meiner Frage 

Könnt mir mich wenigstens mit den Namen einiger empfehlenswerter XML-Editoren versorgen?


----------



## JanHH (17. Jul 2012)

*schmoll


----------



## gst (18. Jul 2012)

Mit 738 Beiträgen müsste man eigentlich langsam wissen, wie man vernünftige Fragen stellt, anstatt hier wie ein Kleinkind bockig mit den Füßen aufzustampfen ...


----------



## JanHH (20. Jul 2012)

Könnt mir mich wenigstens mit den Namen einiger empfehlenswerter XML-Editoren versorgen?  <<- vernünftige Frage

kein Gestampfe weit und breit

*kopfkratz


----------

